

Apple has been focusing on the wrong problems with the iPad3 - xdamman
http://storify.com/xdamman/why-the-ipad3-is-a-step-backward

======
seanp2k2
I think that moving towards higher-rez screens was a great move, and I
personally can't wait for a 4K macbook...it'll be my first Apple laptop, and
I'm pretty confident that Apple will break the low-rez ice with it.

It's very sad to see new 17" laptops being sold with 1366x768 (widescreen
1024x768) in 2012 to people who don't understand anything about computers.

Personally, I can't stand 16:9; I still have 4 24" 16:10 1920x1200 monitors,
and I'll upgrade to 4K when they drop below about $800 each.

Edit: to point out that vertical resolution is very important, hence my really
badly missing those extra 120 vertical pixels lost in the move from 1920x1200
-> 1080P.

Edit again:

>"It makes Android look like Linux Ubuntu." >"at home on your coach?"

~~~
cmsj
Re the typos and insanity, note that that dude is the CEO of storify

~~~
xdamman
Sorry for the typo and thanks for reporting, I fixed that. Insanity? Where?

------
mturmon
The iPad did not improve along every axis -- weight did increase (only
marginally, actually -- 600g vs. 650g, about two ounces) as resolution
doubled. For some preference functions, the utility of the new iPad could be
less than the iPad 2.

But I think those people are pretty rare. The new screen is amazing. Even if
you don't buy it or even want it, you have to acknowledge that Apple opened up
a new part of design space.

~~~
gte910h
resolution quadrupled

~~~
revolvingcur
Neither is more correct than the other (in this context) without further
qualification. He means linear pixel density, you mean area pixel density or
total number of pixels (the latter of which isn't a technically valid
definition of resolution).

------
K2h
I agree with the author that battery life, and quick charge times are
important. The weight issue is less important to me as I have a gumdrop case
on the ipad2 for robustness and have been happy with the trade off of weight
for robustness.

It will be interesting to watch what the wireless power transfer does and it
is integrated into more things. I think this may make the charge time a non
issue. See issue 40 of eeweb <http://www.eeweb.com/pulse>

~~~
chmars
Battery life should not be an issue, charging might be one – if you do not use
the iPad charger. Sure, charging within 3-4 hours instead of 6-7 hours would
be great, however, I got used to charge my iPhone every night and I do now the
same with my iPad.

------
quellhorst
I got rid of my iPad 2 because the screen sucked compared to the iPhone retina
display. I purchased and kept the new Ipad because of the improved screen. My
only complaint is it takes a long time to recharge but at least it has a
really long battery life.

------
fudged
I had several problems and returned mine for several reasons.

------
loverobots
I wouldn't use the word problems, remember that Apple is in the business of
selling them. If a gimmick sells them, so be it; Siri helped with S4 and
Retina is helping with the iPad3.

I agree that Windows 8 tablets or slimbooks might give Apple a run for their
money. Personally I prefer an ultra light laptop with touchscreen over a
tablet. They're easier to hold (floor, thighs...) you can move the screen back
and forth and I can use them for a lot of other things.

Notebook prices are dirt cheap now, for less than $600 you can get an amazing
Win 7 laptop with 1 TB drive, 6 Gig Ram and so on so maybe they'll do
something cool and cheap with Windows 8.

------
millzlane
I had the same problem with charging. I don't know why I purchased such a
featureless product. Maybe it was the hype, but the display was beautiful. But
not much more than that. Weight wasn't that much of an issue.

I agree they have been focusing on the wrong problems. They should have been
piling on the features.. HDMI out, FM Radio, Better GPS, eliminating the
dependence on iTunes. I'm looking forward to the Acer Tablet.

~~~
cmsj
> HDMI out

There's an apple dongle for that

~~~
dpark
But I need more ports!

